# New Study Links Processed Meat Consumption To Colon Cancer



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

FROM YESTERDAYS SESSION OF THE EUROPEAN CONFERENCE ON NUTRITION AND CANCER, coordinated by the World Health Organization, the following findings have been released by the International Agency for Research on Cancer, Lyon, France. AP and IARC Links:  [URL=][url="http://wire.ap.org/APnews/"]http://wire.ap.org/APnews/?[/URL] SITE=INMUN&FRONTID=HOME[/URL] http://www.iarc.fr ______________________________NEW STUDY LINKS PROCESSED MEAT CONSUMPTION TO HIGH COLON CANCER RISK BUT CLEARS FRESH MEATAs has been suggested by immunologists studying altered oral tolerance and immune function in response to ingestion of increasing amounts of preservative, more than "compromised oral tolerance" of ingested substances may be a long-term consequence.Preserved meats such as salami, bacon, cured ham and hot dogs apparently may increase the risk of bowel cancer by 50 percent, early results of a major new study have suggested. Fresh red meat (beef, lamb, pork and veal)did not seem to be as obviously implicated in the colon cancer probability however. Prior studies have linked high meat intake to colorectal cancer, but the studies usually did not discriminate between fresh and processed meats. Accorinding to AP reports, "...the latest findings come from an ongoing study experts say is the most reliable research into the influence of diet on cancer to date ï¿½ an investigation involving almost half a million people, from southern Greece to northern Norway. However, that does not mean red meat has been cleared of suspicion, said Dr. Arthur Schatzkin, chief of nutritional epidemiology at the U.S. National Cancer Institute." The study was presented Friday at the European Conference on Nutrition and Cancer currently being held in Lyon, France under the aegis of the the World Health Organization's International Agency for Research on Cancer.Further from the AP reports: "Experts say the findings show the issue is more complex than previously thought, and that it's not as simple as meat being either cancer-promoting or not. Scientists are learning that factors such as cooking methods and duration, and cuts of meat must also be considered.Some research has suggested that frying or barbecuing may add cancer-promoting chemicals to meat and that a crispy lamb chop or a well-done steak may contain undesirable compounds. ``This points us in the direction we need to go. The only firm conclusion is that lumping fresh and processed meat together is inappropriate,'' said Martin Wiseman, a professor at the Institute of Human Nutrition in Southampton, England, who was not involved with the research. ``But now, what about hamburgers? Are they processed or fresh meat? And meatballs? Where do they fit in? We are just starting to disentangle all this,'' Wiseman said. The study's coordinator, Dr. Elio Riboli, chief of the nutrition division at the International Agency for Research on Cancer, told scientists no link was seen when all red meat was examined as one group. But when the processed meat, which is usually red meat, was investigated alone, those who ate an average of [A MERE] 2 ounces per day ï¿½ the equivalent of a thick slice or two of smoked ham, four slivers of Parma ham or one giant hot dog ï¿½ had a 50 percent greater chance of developing cancer of the colon or rectum than those who ate no preserved meat."IS THIS THE END CONSEQUENCE OF TOXICANT-INDUCED LOSS OF TOLERANCE?It is a well-established fact, referenced in Professor Jonathan Brostoffs' Book "FOOD ALLLERGIES AND INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICATION AND TREATMENT" that the average American now consumes over 20 POUNDS of additives and other chemicals per year, and those of us whose lifestyle causes us to frequent fast-food and frozen processed meals may consume DOUBLE that amount. (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0892818751/o/qid=969547767/sr=2-1/102-6487508-3420903)In 1999, Miller (University of Texas Health Science Center, San Antonio) published a review and tutorial citing "Toxicant Induced Loss of Tolerance" as a 2-step process wherein constant and increasing chemical exposure in the diet and environment leads to a condition whereby the normal body immunoprotective mechanisms (humoral and cellular) and enzymatic detoxification systems of some persons become overwhelmed by the increasing load (estimated as 30 times greater today than just 40 years ago). This leads to signs and symptoms of this "loss of tolerance" as the immune system is compromised and begins responding abnormally, releasing toxic chemical mediators into the gut tissue and circulatory system sending them throughout the body, which are only intended to be released normally in response to invasion by pathogens and parasites.Virtually everything we now ingest other than pure, whole organic foods, has not escaped the addition of chemical contamination either in the process of producing the food (vegetable or animal), or in processing or modifying or enhancing it for consumption, or all of the above.CAN EARLY SIGNS BE DETECTED AND PROTECTIVE MEASURES TAKEN?Emerging diseases and so-called "functional diseases" or syndromes (symptoms absent visible tissue damage to organs) such as Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue, Migraine and even Depression and Asthma symptoms have all been linked to this phenomenon over the past 20 years.The evidence of this emerging phenomena has lately been clinically enhanced by our ability, with the newest tests of "quantifiying" multi-pathway end-point immune response such as the MRT Test (LEAP test) and actual in-vitro investigations into the immune response of the bowel to dietary provocation (Sahlgrens Medical University and Hospitals, Goteborg, Sweden), to quantify the presence of abnormal reactions to components of the diet. Since nearly 40% of the population now seems to suffer abnormal physiologic responses to foods and additives to some degree from mild to severe, could this be an early-warning sign from the immune system? And could heeding such an early warning sign and removing the provoking substances from the diet, thus the body, eliminating exposure and response, reduce these immediate and now seeming long-term risks? It is no surprise that the digestive tract, being the primary immunologic barrier between the internal environment and the external environment, coupled with the circulating immune system, should show itself to be a primary insult-site of the consequences of long term chemical provocation. In that context, an increase in colon cancer risk of 50% based upon exposure to the toxic substances being intorduced into the diet by processing seems quite plausible. At least we can understand now how to single out the dietary red-flags and avoid them, perhaps preserving GI and overall health. ______________________MNL_________________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 06-23-2001).]


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice One Mike ...







"Emerging diseases and so-called "functional diseases" or syndromes (symptoms absent visible tissue damage to organs) such as Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue, Migraine and even Depression and Asthma symptoms have all been linked to this phenomenon over the past 20 years."Makes u wonder about the wisdom of looking for drug treatment to help assimilate the unassimilatable !Organicly,KKat


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KFeline:Realizing your comment is cleverly rhetorical, I am still compelled to reply that I stopped wondering about that wisdom 5 years ago. I permanently assimilated into my belief set the fact that wisdom has nothing to do with it. Merely monetary gain based upon an old observation by a wise person long before medicine became pill-dominated:"The desire to take medications is one of the greatest features that distinguishes man from animals."Willam Osler, M.D.and unfortunatley this vision has yet to be realized:"The doctor of the future will give NO medicines, but will interest the patients in the care of the human frame, the diet, and in the CAUSE AND PREVENTION OF DISEASE."Thomas Alva EdisonEat well. Think well. Be well.MNL______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Now then Mike, who was it who said "Physician .. Heal Thyself"







KKat


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2001)

Here's the Napoleon axiom for the 21st Century. If you produce a medical study that is refuted or at least contradicted by another study is less than six months you will be burned alive.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DAVE:We can call that the The Joan Of Arc Axiom I think.







MNL[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 07-17-2001).]


----------

